# Webber reaches agreement on buyout



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

> Chris Webber apparently has played his last game with the 76ers. A source told the Daily News late last night that Webber and the Sixers had agreed on the terms of a buyout of the remainder of his contract, and that the details could be finalized as soon as today.
> 
> The source said that Webber, who will become a free agent, would give back less than $5 million in the deal. In his 14th NBA season, Webber is listed on the team's salary cap at $20,718,750 this season and is due $22,312,500 next season.


http://www.philly.com/mld/dailynews/sports/16424148.htm


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Does his contract still exist on the books, or is that space now free?


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Sliccat said:


> Does his contract still exist on the books, or is that space now free?


Contracts still on the books.


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug (Aug 24, 2006)

makes absolutly no sense at all 

all they`ve done is save 5 million over 2 years and let webber walk 

bonehead move IMO


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

Damn we did this for nothing but even so....GOOOD RIDDENS WEBBER!!


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Excuse me, but if you gave me five million dollars to take him off the sixers, I'd do it too.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Why would Webber do this?


----------



## jpk (May 4, 2005)

Chan said:


> Why would Webber do this?


It wasn't Webber by himself. It's pretty obvious to me that Webber and Iverson both were fed up with the system that Cheeks was using and complained/whined that a change was necessary so they could starting winning. The response both got was that the change would be to remove them from the team. It was the Sixers that did it to Webber, if you look at it that way. It just took a lot longer for the Webber deal to go through becuase of the amount of money involved.

Webber has been "injured" since before the Iverson deal and not gotten any playing time. An injury is just the cover story. They couldn't do the same fake injury thing with Iverson because AI blew up and went to the press. If you noticed, Billy King said that Webber has been a gentleman and a professional throughout this process which is not nearly the attitude he had about AI. It's probably because Webber agreed to shutup and sit tight while a deal was worked out.

I can't blame AI or Webber for complaining about Cheeks coaching quality. I probably would have done the same thing after losing so many 4th quarter leads. 

I expect Webber to show up as a reserve forward on a better team in a few weeks and to be miraculously cured of his sore foot or whatever the bogus injury was. 

The move was good for AI and the Sixers and I think this move is good for Webber and the Sixers.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

jpk said:


> It wasn't Webber by himself. It's pretty obvious to me that Webber and Iverson both were fed up with the system that Cheeks was using and complained/whined that a change was necessary so they could starting winning. The response both got was that the change would be to remove them from the team. It was the Sixers that did it to Webber, if you look at it that way. It just took a lot longer for the Webber deal to go through becuase of the amount of money involved.
> 
> Webber has been "injured" since before the Iverson deal and not gotten any playing time. An injury is just the cover story. They couldn't do the same fake injury thing with Iverson because AI blew up and went to the press. If you noticed, Billy King said that Webber has been a gentleman and a professional throughout this process which is not nearly the attitude he had about AI. It's probably because Webber agreed to shutup and sit tight while a deal was worked out.
> 
> ...


Oh, right. His disdain for the team is greater than his want for the money he gets for not playing.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Chan said:


> Why would Webber do this?


he doesn't have many years left in the league. He's still getting a lot of money and can go play for a team that isn't rebuilding.


----------



## jpk (May 4, 2005)

Chan said:


> Oh, right. His disdain for the team is greater than his want for the money he gets for not playing.


Yes, clearly Webber has no love lost on the Sixers and is giving up about $5mil to get out of the team. My point is that the feeling was mutual.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

> Why would Webber do this?


Because he's still good enough to get the five mil their cutting from his salary back when he joins a winning team.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Does this mean Iguodala is getting his old number back?


----------



## Husstla (Nov 5, 2006)

Sources are saying he's heading to Detroit. I wouldn't mind as long as Maxiell doesn't lose all his mins


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug (Aug 24, 2006)

Sliccat said:


> Excuse me, but if you gave me five million dollars to take him off the sixers, I'd do it too.


you`d give him 37 million and let him walk ?

id have told him to stay at home and paid his wages for the next two years 

why they trying to help him out,he`s proven he dont want to appreciate the sixers so **** him


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug (Aug 24, 2006)

and he`ll be a heat player within 24hrs i predict


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

www.starbury.com said:


> and he`ll be a heat player within 24hrs i predict



MY wife's a Heat fan and she told me she hope like hell he doesn't try to jump on the Heats wagon. :lol: (She is forced to watch all the Sixer games because I watch them on the League Pass.......She like myself thinks he sucks!!! He cant move, play D, or get up and down the court. Doesn't the Heat have enough granpas:lol: )


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

www.starbury.com said:


> you`d give him 37 million and let him walk ?
> 
> id have told him to stay at home and paid his wages for the next two years
> 
> why they trying to help him out,he`s proven he dont want to appreciate the sixers so **** him


Sure. He's not helping the team anymore. Too bad Shavlik is injured I would have liked to see him get minutes consistently, see what he can do.


----------



## jpk (May 4, 2005)

I think the Heat have enough old timers that are past their prime for one team. Word on the street is that LA Lakers want Webber really bad as they have no PF and could actually use a passing big man in Phil's offense.


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

Good move on our part. Even if healthy, he wasn't going to add anything to our current team. Once AI was gone, he was no longer in the picture. He became another failed experiment. 

This buyout should facilitate a Miller trade b4 the deadline. And hopefully, it's for a pick and an expiring contract that'll allow us to sign a quality FA next year.


----------



## jpk (May 4, 2005)

Webber is going to Detroit. Looks like he was primarily thinking beyond his NBA career. He probably has the rest of this season and maybe some next year before he has to retire. This move is probably setting up a comeback to the Detroit community where he was dis-owned after the UofM booster scandal. If he plays decently and the team does respectably in the playoffs, it will build up enough good will that he can open another C-Webb restaurant in Detroit and possibly some other things. That would be good for him and the city.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

I just think about it and he honestly was one of the worst things to happen to the Sixers in a long time


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

BEEZ said:


> I just think about it and he honestly was one of the worst things to happen to the Sixers in a long time


I'd love to say that I predicted it, but I never thought it would be this bad. That said, what difference did it really make? As much as I liked Thomas, the people he was traded for wouldn't have gotten the sixers any farther than he did, and they would've had more time on there contracts.


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

BEEZ said:
 

> I just think about it and he honestly was one of the worst things to happen to the Sixers in a long time


True, but I was still excited as hell when I heard we got him. It was a gamble that needed to be made at the time. We weren't getting anywhere with what we had: Williamson, Thomas, and forgot the other guys name.


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

SirCharles34 said:


> True, but I was still excited as hell when I heard we got him. It was a gamble that needed to be made at the time. We weren't getting anywhere with what we had: Williamson, Thomas, and forgot the other guys name.



Yeah man I remember when I heard C-Webb was coming I went bananas .....Saying we were going to go to the finals now..bla..bla...bla.....Until I saw this dude couldn't move and wasn't the C-Webb I had watched battle the Lakers back in the day. Man that was dissapoining walking around my friends having to bite that bullet. Oh well though...Im glad he's gone!!!!! And Beez your right he was one of the worse things that has happened to the sixers in awhile.


----------

